# KDS Detailing , This could well be the most work KDS will ever carry out on a car!



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi Guys

Hope everyone is well and getting ready for the summer season ahead.

Warning,

Have you got the next 30-60 minutes free, if the answer is no then come back when you have. 
If you have got the spare time then get ready for a very large comprehensive write up , and I hope you enjoy and pick up a few bits and bobs along the way

So are you ready for the next instalment from Kelly @ KDS?

I guess you must be so now let's go on a journey of Porsche 930 turbo loveliness.

The car is question is owned by the same customer that owns these too

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191236

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=185631

This time the car was bought on a whim and it's a car that the owner had always said to himself that one day it would be in his collection. 
It was bought knowing that it was coming straight to KDS from the sellers residence, after my initial inspection it seem to be that the car would need a lot more work than the paperwork and service history portrayed. 
I few phone calls and emails to the customer to let him know the outcome, the reply from the owner was well "now that I have you fixing my cars I don't worry myself anymore about my car collection , in fact my cars sell better once they have had the KDS magic" 
So it was then I set together the KDS team to start on this epic job that ended up taking months to complete to our standards.

So here goes on to the before pics ,



























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































So as you can see it's a bit sorry for its self and we have not even got onto the paint condition yet.

Had different coloured bulbs in headlights.

I was given a list of jobs to do on the car which had more than 20 separate items well this had grown a lot by the time I got involved.

End of part one

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part two











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Here is the bodywork after wash viewed in direct sunlight.





























































































































































































































































The next sections may not be in the correct order of actual work they are more in files of each type of process which makes it easier to process and label , but doe mess up the order of work slightly

Ie the correction work was one of the last things to be done , but is next to be shown.

We would always finish the correction last , OR we would carry out the first stages of correction knowing that it may pick up a tiny bit of marring so leave just the refinement till the last process on the car.

Here are a few correction shots and repaint of rear whale tail grill































































































































Here are the interior shots during the refurbishment process.










































































































































































































































And here is the interior after refurb.

























































































































































So the end of part two

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part three

Here are the mechanical photos of what I was up against, and how large the task was going to be.


























































































































































So onto the customers list and the other items KDS found that need addressing.

Bonnet strut change














































Fog light lens change














































Start of rust removal










Suspension and brake components




























Front brake and wheel bearing strip down
















































































































































































































Rear wiper removal





































Wheel bearing / brakes / driveshaft and under seal section next.

Witness the classic very poor mechanical workmanship in the next sections

The so called full service history means not a lot when its been carried out by cowboys.

Why cant work carried out on vehicles be to at least an acceptable standard is it that hard to ask?























































New and old seal










Nice fitment of old seal




























Wheel bearing being pressed in



















Checking the bearing is fully home against its matting face.










Bearing all in and greased up ready for seal to be fitted



















New brake pads










New brake pipes made up in house










All fitted back together




























Driveshaft refurbishment


















































































Car all under sealed




























As I said these are not in order so some photos will be out of sink slightly, but with over 200 mechanical photos to run through and the work carried out over a year ago it's a huge task trying to place them in correct order that makes sense to people viewing

End of part three

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part four

Still with the mechanical work that was carried out on the car.

Heat exchangers to be replaced



















Rear suspension strip down.

The owner had said that its been lowered and sits too low for his liking and wanted to put back to standard ride height while we in the refurb process.

These cars have fully adjustable rear suspension straight from the factory

Strip down process.





































All of the matting faces where clean up and made a smooth as possible to help with easy adjustment in the future .























































One of the adjusting cam bolts










The torsion bars where both marked and placed back evenly , then the swinging arms where also placed on end on torsion bars in exactly same place.

Once the components where all assembled we set the adjustment in the middle settings



















The rear brakes had the same treatment as the front here is finished










Rear swinging arms all painted










New rear shocks fitted


















Another part of rear suspension being cleaned



















Gearbox being cleaned



















One of the items on the list was to get the AIR CON working.

So after a quick investigation things where not looking great.

The system had no gas what so ever



















The clutch electromagnet wiring was not connected




























The clutch its self for the compressor was shot



















The housing for the compressor had seen some action in the past too










The decision was taken to remove the compressor completely hand it over to customer to get a replacement, you will notice in the finished photos the compressor is not fitted as I was waiting for the parts to come back.

Here are some underneath photos of the car progressing slowly









































































Heat exchangers in , driveshafts in getting better and better




































Car now sits at correct ride height



















Now it was time for topside of engine bay and a few little bits and bobs to finish off the car.

Intercooler re-paint




























Air box re-paint



















Grill repaint




























Rear lens change with inside clean and new screws





































So just when I thought I was getting to the end of this project the owner decided to give me a new surprise in the form of this





































So back on the ramp for yet more mechanical work



















This task did not go as straight forward as I would of hoped.

The complete exhaust system holds the turbo in whats meant to be the correct postion for evey other item to line up ie oil fed , air pipes and the exhaust.

My years in the car repair trade told me that it was going to be tricky trying to remove the exhaust when its been on there for over 20 years










Here is the exhaust removed










I had to cut most of the exhaust off as nothing would undo , and any nuts that where still the shape that I could actual get some kind of bite on would then just snap the studs instead










The 930 turbos run an external waste gate which would need to be saved back to fit to new system

So this meant removing the old snapped studs and replacing with new ones



















Studs cut flush to remove the gasket plate










Plate removed










Then a careful drill out of studs 
You will be able to see that the holes that have cracks in I decide to helicoil with solid type helicoil.


















New studs in



















Then I had to remove the oil feed and return for turbo and another oil feed pipe for oil cooler as part of the exhaust change.

After many attempts to undo the pipe even using heat it did not want to move



















I ended up very slowly carefully cutting the nut with small disc cutter to split the nut










New pipe fitted










Then it was onto fitment of exhaust system, which yet again did not fit perfect.










So a bit of alteration



















Finally exhaust system fitted























































So that's the mechanical section over and another end to a part four

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right the last section

Part five the finished car

In the sun directly , this clearly shows the level gone to on this car














































































































































































































































































































































And then for the photos indoors





































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































So there we have it all finished.

This I hope shows what we can offer at KDS all in one car , (apart from repainting) this car really has had most things car related all in one visit.

Any question fire away and I will do my best to answer then when I can,

Please if you have questions ask on the forum as the tread seems to be once I have posted I get a lot of PM's asking privately the questions , I would prefer to answer them publicly then everyone can see them ad I am sure that more than one person is thinking of the same questions.

And lastly many thanks for reading as without the readers my threads would be worthless.

I have plans for the KDS staff to join DW under their own name ie Kons @ KDS /Paul @ KDS in line with my log on as we intend to have more than one person from KDS detailing posting work up in the future and answering question , this will be part of the expansion within the group.

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Clark @ PB

Will be having a proper read of this tonight at some point but couldn't resist looking at the finished pics for now, absolutely stunning mate!


----------



## nicks16v

WOW, thats all I can say. Are you based anywhere near Lepsons ?


----------



## moono16v

Some major work gone in to that! Hats off to you guys!! What a cool cool looking car!


----------



## twoscoops

That is stunning Kelly, like Clarke, I will have to read through this evening but the finished article has such depth to the paint finish. Glad to hear that more regular writeups will be coming soon and that the business is expanding so well.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## McClane

Subbed for a PROPER read later. 

So far, so awesome. It's a fairly safe bet, if I won the lottery I know what I'd get up to with a lot of the cash... Imagine all your dream "old" cars given this sort of treatment!


----------



## Alzak

This is a great job just show what KDS are able to do great job chaps :thumb:

Must me dream job to work for KDS


----------



## Nelex

Wowwww,awesome work......


----------



## Rollini

looks amazing, what a great thorough job!!  

just out of interest, im detailing an audi a3 next week and the tailpipe is going a bit rusty and dirty from lack of cleaning, what would you recommend to use as ive got metal polish etc but dont feel thatll be up to the job...

cheers.


----------



## dhiren_motilal

there is attention to detail and there is this! awesome work mate


----------



## dubstyle

thats a lot of work. Car looks great


----------



## gtechrob

one day I will get me one of these. love 930 turbos - but unfortunately many of them are in much much worse state than this one. lack of wheel arch liners gave a nice head start for the tin worm.

looks like you saved that one for a very lucky owner - cracking job as usual Kelly


----------



## minimadgriff

hmmmmmm 930 turbo! Excellent work Kelly. The questions is, did the price of the work bring the cost of the car above buying one in already well looked after, good condition? As clearly alot of work went into turning it around!


----------



## gb270

stunning there looks better then new now


----------



## Bill58

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## BrakeBinder

Some hard work gone on there looks stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## DMS

Absolutley stunning work Kelly as I mentioned on Facebook as well :thumb:

Theres something about old Porsche's that I love :argie:


----------



## Giosabcsl

All I can say is wow!! What a superb result.

As always, excellent to read through the work and attention to detail carried out.

I have 3 questions to ask:

1: The underseal that was applied is that done by machine or is it applied by hand (aka sprayed or brushed on)

2: The bits that were respayed ie the plastic front and rear grill. Im just curious as to what method to use and what sort of products one can suggest to flat and respray with, as I have some bumper strips that are grey that I would like to change to black.

3: Lastly the bits around the brakes etc I noticed you used Bilt Hammer Deox Gel to remove excess corrosion and rust etc. What sort of paint would you recommend to use to repaint over it and is it best applied by hand or spayed.

Thanks


----------



## tim

Fantastic work Kelly.

Just about the only addition thing you could do is a respray, great post!


----------



## ITHAQVA

Awesome & stunning work on a great classic :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

F'ing amazing work. :thumb:
KDS are the detailing pioneers in the UK, FACT.


----------



## stangalang

Epic, simples


----------



## R9SH G

Epic work, the original and best shape Porshe got a well deserved pampering.


----------



## David Proctor

OMG...........Absolutely stunning. Truly outstanding. The best ever post on Detailing World.

WOW


----------



## Derekh929

From start to finish the attention to detail was second to none , finished car looks amazing and that is more than a refurd detail to me rather a rebuild to very high standard, excellent write up, thanks for sharing your fantastic work


----------



## The_Bouncer

WOW !!.

Kelly, lost for words - absolute stunning, reckon you have added some serious £££ to the value of that car.

Well done to you & the team - One very pleased owner I'm sure

:thumb:

Jay


----------



## Eurogloss

*Wow Kelly ! That was one mammoth restoration that goes beyond detailing your attention to detail is second to none , this Porsche has got back it's life again !

I hope you charged the owner accordingly , there was a lot of work with this car .

I am sure the owner had a grin on his face when he picked up the car !

Quick question: what type of buffing pad are you using to do the door handles ? :buffer:

Thanks for sharing .

Mario*


----------



## liam99

Amazing work, The attention to detail is unreal.


----------



## Tom_watts

One of my all time favourite cars.The write up and attention to detail is first class.

A true credit to what you do.


----------



## Andrew125

In a word.

Breathtaking.


----------



## The Cueball

amazing job, car saved once again... lovely :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Stunning work:thumb:


----------



## shuggett

Simply amazing as ever Kelly


----------



## GlynRS2

An amazing amount of work with real attention to detail. Superb stuff and a stunning finish


----------



## RandomlySet

Cracking work there fella.


----------



## Leo19

Holy crap that's just epic! Amazing work and THE best thread I've read to date :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

brilliant thread!!!

i should have stayed longer last weekend!!!! i missed quite a bit, by the looks of the photos. me and my son left early as we were heading to Brands Hatch for BTCC!

brilliant work kelly


----------



## SteveTDCi

Proof that you can polish a turd  stunning work kelly, someone cleary had it in for that driveshaft and looks like they hammered that seal in  I really don't envy you with those studs in the wastgate, I remember my dad having to drill one out of the exhaust to turbo manifold on my fiesta RST with it still in situ, bugger he did swear 

The results look stunning, it looks a completely different colour and the wheels look much better after the refurb and what a difference some black paint makes  I really should get you to quote for recolouring the interior of our TT


----------



## FabrizioTDI

Amazing job


----------



## Black Magic Detail

simply wow


----------



## Perfetta

WOW absolutely stunning


----------



## GolfFanBoy

What a transformation, it looked in a bad way at the start but good as new by the end :thumb: It's nice to see the restoration work on the mechanical side as much as the paint correction.


----------



## rob750

I am speechless . Fantastic job and I dont even like 911s


----------



## ads2k

Wow....

What a superb overhaul :thumb:, amazing work and really nice to see all aspects of what you do Kelly down there @ KDS.

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## jspeed2

One of the best write ups I have ever seen many thanks for your hard work you have excellent attention to detail and work ethic :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Wow...

What a thread...

What a car...

What an exhaust...


Why did you hand the compresser over to the customer to get a replacement? Do you not source parts for the customer?


----------



## Th3Doctor

Truly epic fellas


----------



## OldMX

Impressive!


----------



## Leemack

I want to look but im getting those little arrogant red x's staring at me :wall:


----------



## -Kev-

had that too Lee :lol:
persivere (sp) with it, well worth the wait


----------



## Alan W

Made a cup of tea whilst page 1 was downloading and got a 'Low Virtual Memory' warning as well! :lol:

Was well worth the wait though Kelly, another awesome detail showcasing the depth and range of KDS's talents! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JimG

Absolutely stunning work. What a beautiful car too.

I would love to have seen what products you used during the different stages, and more of a description of what work you did, for example the interior refurb. How did you do the seats? Was it a thorough clean or re-dyed? I appreciate this would have made more work for you though.

Do you have any photos of the final, final outcome, i.e. with the new exhaust fitted and normal ride height?

Did you keep the Porsche lettering on the callipers black, or use a contrasting colour?

Sorry for all the questions! :thumb:


----------



## Martyboy84

That is unreal. I'm new to this detailing milark so my views perhaps don't count, but its really unbelievable.. It actually looks better than it did the day it rolled out. You must be very proud of your efforts. It must also hurt knowing its going to get dirty again in a matter of days . Of course nothign like it was. A grand, grand job.


----------



## cleancar

epic thread and top quality work as usual !!


----------



## McClane

Comments say it all. :argie:


----------



## james2788

That was worth the 30/40min read, loved the details to everything nice job


----------



## gm8

outstanding !!

one question , why not paint the porsche writing on the calipers white like original ?


----------



## nick3814

Superb job, an amazing turn around, takes me back to when I owned a 1983 911sc, spent 5yrs doing similar work to her, nowhere near those results though!

To call yourselves a detailing company is the biggest understatement ever!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Fantastic, just fantastic, stunning finish


----------



## Stomper

EPIC .
Absolutley *Stunning* , as expected 
Would love to know what the owners final bill was .


----------



## tony_hetherington

nicks16v said:


> WOW, thats all I can say. Are you based anywhere near Lepsons ?


He's oppsite Lepsons  It takes a good 15 seconds, maybe 20 tops, to go between Lepsons and KDS


----------



## tony_hetherington

As with others, I have this one book marked for a read on the sofa later tonight


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

That is simple epic, aspirational stuff mate - world class!!

Thanks for posting!

Russ.


----------



## DetailMyCar

Simply outstanding, not sure what other word to use to be honest but one of the best write-up's I've seen, and I thought the Ferrari one was amazing!! 

That is one of my favourite Porsches of all time so nice to see it looking how it should (and probably better then new)!


----------



## RobDom

Fantastic result after alot of work, well done!!!


----------



## Andrew125

Fabulous job a real labour of love whatever the bill was. Your attention to detail (no pun intended) is beyond the realms of what most people would imagine or think possible.

May I ask did you replace all the leather and carpets as it all looks like new?

Secondly. What colour was the Porsche, was it a standard Porsche flake Blue..is there a name or a colour code for it please.?

Outstanding work, fantastic write up and pictures.

Thanks for an interesting read.

Andrew


----------



## herbiedacious

Fup me,that was absolutely epic!


----------



## Sonic

I love the polished exhaust manifolds and exhaust system you just got landed with :lol:

Having been through this process with an Audi S2 coupe i understand the level of work that process requires for a proper restoration - you make it look so easy and the result are simply stunning


----------



## daniellll.bee

i want. great work as always!


----------



## OldskoolRS

What I could see looks fantastic, but lots of the pictures lower down the first page don't appear for me...just showing a small red cross instead. I've refreshed the page a few times and come back tonight to have another look but still no joy. Any ideas or is it the same for everyone?


----------



## egon

One day i will have enough money to bring a car to you and ask you to make it perfect again. 

The owner must be beside himself with joy. Thing of beauty.


----------



## Peter B

*...*

I'm out of words.. Nice renov. love early 911's.. RIP Ferdinand..


----------



## DandanRacing

I love the older cars were we get to see more different work then just the normal paint corrections :thumb:

Oh and i had to go over the pictures again to look at your lovely workshop:argie:

//Andreas


----------



## Clark @ PB

Just had a proper read through this now,what impresses me is the attention to detail on the mechanical side of things. We all know what to expect from you on the detailing side so it's great to see how the other stuff is done 

For me this is your best work yet,possibly as it's on a Porsche


----------



## samm

Absolutely stunning work Kelly, It's the attention to detail that you have that never fails to impress me with your work. I bet you have doubled or more the price of the car now that it has been KDS'd.


----------



## mercboy

thats not a detail its a classic car restoration that must have cost more than the guy paid for the car.awsome by a talented group of guys


----------



## puppag

Wow!! Once again amazing work. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## mp3turbo

to say this was just marvellous, georgeous and unbelievable turnaround would be equivalent to saying "napalm is just a LITTLE BIT itchy".

Honestly saying, I envy you the job you have. Hats off seven times guys... I guess the responses here, their amount and rapid arrival after your post indicates absolutely everything.


----------



## -Simon-

Awesome seems to be an oft overused word, but in this case I think it's well justified.....


----------



## JamesdaSilva

Simply amazing!!!

How were the seats refurbished?


----------



## Miglior

Very impressive Kelly! I bet the owner is delighted!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Very nice!
Just ordered a plank of wood off Phil at Shinearama


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Oh and what is on it? 
looks awesome!


----------



## UCD

Wow!!!!


----------



## Chuffy

patience of a saint mate, esp after taking on that task or restoring the mechanical stuff

hope the owner fainted when you put it up on the ramps


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Amazing work as always Kelly :thumb: 

A great read too


----------



## Mk2Singh

Amazing work! The car looks beautiful now!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Oh and what is on it?
> looks awesome!


Right i will answer this firstly even thou its not in the correct order .

I guess i should of posted it in the actually thread its self , but with trying to do everything as quickly as poss with regards to threads i missed it.

The car was finished with Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio ,

its was Marc who suggested i give the wax a go

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Celeste_dettaglio_Wax_p/celeste.htm

2 coats over a 2 day time span :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## McClane

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Just ordered a plank of wood off Phil at Shinearama


I saw this too! Quality!! Sometimes the simplest methods are the best! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very nice!
> Just ordered a plank of wood off Phil at Shinearama


shiny also supplied the painting extension arm for the boot strut replacement too 

All high tech here you know :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Nice! Must admit I saw the car in the flesh and the owner was overjoyed.


----------



## prokopas

Amazing write up and work


----------



## Miglior

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very nice!
> Just ordered a plank of wood off Phil at Shinearama


I hear a V2 version is coming out that sheets water like you wouldn't believe! :lol::lol:


----------



## ADW

wow, amazing work. 

Is the interior new/replaced as it looks new!


----------



## spyder

Worthy of a place in the Porsche museum. Better than new condition . Thanks for posting!


----------



## craigeh123

what an amazing turnaround , it looked a shed to start with and better than new done


----------



## Scott Harris

EPIC :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Clark @ PB said:


> Will be having a proper read of this tonight at some point but couldn't resist looking at the finished pics for now, absolutely stunning mate!





nicks16v said:


> WOW, thats all I can say. Are you based anywhere near Lepsons ?


Yep next to lepsons , is was there years before lepsons but its become a lepsons estate now that they have 7 units :doublesho



moono16v said:


> Some major work gone in to that! Hats off to you guys!! What a cool cool looking car!





twoscoops said:


> That is stunning Kelly, like Clarke, I will have to read through this evening but the finished article has such depth to the paint finish. Glad to hear that more regular writeups will be coming soon and that the business is expanding so well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim





-PJB- said:


> Subbed for a PROPER read later.
> 
> So far, so awesome. It's a fairly safe bet, if I won the lottery I know what I'd get up to with a lot of the cash... Imagine all your dream "old" cars given this sort of treatment!


Thanks guys , 
also dont know why you would think you need to win the lottery to have such work done :thumb:

you would be surprised

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Alzak said:


> This is a great job just show what KDS are able to do great job chaps :thumb:
> 
> Must me dream job to work for KDS


Thanks

well the truth is it can be very stressfully to carryout such work on a wide range of cars and meet deadlines , i have been told by a customer that i am like the man in the circus spining all those plates and keeping them from falling



Nelex said:


> Wowwww,awesome work......





Rollini said:


> looks amazing, what a great thorough job!!
> 
> just out of interest, im detailing an audi a3 next week and the tailpipe is going a bit rusty and dirty from lack of cleaning, what would you recommend to use as ive got metal polish etc but dont feel thatll be up to the job...
> 
> cheers.


exhaust pipes we use a range of things , wet and dry sand paper 1200 grit 1500 grit , wire wool "000" grade , heavy cut compound like fast cut plus



dhiren_motilal said:


> there is attention to detail and there is this! awesome work mate





dubstyle said:


> thats a lot of work. Car looks great





gtechrob said:


> one day I will get me one of these. love 930 turbos - but unfortunately many of them are in much much worse state than this one. lack of wheel arch liners gave a nice head start for the tin worm.
> 
> looks like you saved that one for a very lucky owner - cracking job as usual Kelly





minimadgriff said:


> hmmmmmm 930 turbo! Excellent work Kelly. The questions is, did the price of the work bring the cost of the car above buying one in already well looked after, good condition? As clearly alot of work went into turning it around!


thats a question you should ask the owner really , the fact he has booked 4 times with KDS for work like this and is booking another when he is back of his holiday , i would say he is happy and thats all that matters , 
I could say that tuning an engine and remapping it is a waste of time and money , but the customer who hs this done is a happy bunny and all that matters. 
A properly restored car will always sell better than a modified car , i should know :thumb:



gb270 said:


> stunning there looks better then new now





Bill58 said:


> Absolutely stunning!





BrakeBinder said:


> Some hard work gone on there looks stunning mate :thumb:


Thanks Guys :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Rollini

Thanks for the reply and help/tips :thumb:  will have to see which works best on this audi. will be done next saturday now due to poor weather and owner being busy.


----------



## EVL

Without a doubt, THE best work I have ever seen on any car. 
You said that its not lottery winning expensive - How much would something like this cost?


----------



## AndyC

Stunning dude.


----------



## lowejackson

Wow

How on earth did you fix the interior plastic scratches, paint? And the same question for the exterior engine trim


----------



## minimadgriff

Kelly @ KDS said:


> thats a question you should ask the owner really , the fact he has booked 4 times with KDS for work like this and is booking another when he is back of his holiday , i would say he is happy and thats all that matters ,
> I could say that tuning an engine and remapping it is a waste of time and money , but the customer who hs this done is a happy bunny and all that matters.
> A properly restored car will always sell better than a modified car , i should know :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Guys :thumb:
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Think you miss understood me Kelly, I wasn't saying it was a waste of time or money, far from it. Would never think that. I would also do exactly the same thing if I bought a car in that condition. Money well spent in my eyes. Not sure why you thought my comment came across that way?

With me not knowing the value of these cars, I was merely questioning how much an already sorted one would be over one in this condition + the cost of turning it around like you did. :thumb:


----------



## Old-scool- m3

What a beautiful car now in a stunning condition.
Remarkable work.

I bet the owner is a few quid lighter.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Firstly sorry for the long delay , i have a few very special important things going on at present that must be done, i am having to spread myself very thin on the ground.



DMS said:


> Absolutley stunning work Kelly as I mentioned on Facebook as well :thumb:
> 
> Theres something about old Porsche's that I love :argie:


Thanks



Giosabcsl said:


> All I can say is wow!! What a superb result.
> 
> As always, excellent to read through the work and attention to detail carried out.
> 
> I have 3 questions to ask:
> 
> 1: The underseal that was applied is that done by machine or is it applied by hand (aka sprayed or brushed on)
> 
> Brushed on
> 
> 2: The bits that were respayed ie the plastic front and rear grill. Im just curious as to what method to use and what sort of products one can suggest to flat and respray with, as I have some bumper strips that are grey that I would like to change to black.
> 
> we use a selection of paints from bodyshop suppliers for plastics , many specalised products for the job
> 
> 3: Lastly the bits around the brakes etc I noticed you used Bilt Hammer Deox Gel to remove excess corrosion and rust etc. What sort of paint would you recommend to use to repaint over it and is it best applied by hand or spayed.
> 
> Find smooth rite is great brushed on
> Thanks





tim said:


> Fantastic work Kelly.
> 
> Just about the only addition thing you could do is a respray, great post!


yep

A full strip and Respray is now happening on a a very special car now :thumb:



ITHAQVA said:


> Awesome & stunning work on a great classic :thumb:


Thanks



AaronGTi said:


> F'ing amazing work. :thumb:
> KDS are the detailing pioneers in the UK, FACT.


We try and got more to come in the future :thumb:



stangalang said:


> Epic, simples


Thanks , Pint soon mate 



R9SH G said:


> Epic work, the original and best shape Porshe got a well deserved pampering.


Thanks



David Proctor said:


> OMG...........Absolutely stunning. Truly outstanding. The best ever post on Detailing World.
> 
> WOW


Thanks



Derekh929 said:


> From start to finish the attention to detail was second to none , finished car looks amazing and that is more than a refurd detail to me rather a rebuild to very high standard, excellent write up, thanks for sharing your fantastic work


I guess your right we are more refurb / restoration company than just detailers



The_Bouncer said:


> WOW !!.
> 
> Kelly, lost for words - absolute stunning, reckon you have added some serious £££ to the value of that car.
> 
> Well done to you & the team - One very pleased owner I'm sure
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Jay


Yes owner very happy , do you what i did not know that he had sold the car until a day after posting this thread the new owner rings me up to say he now owns the car , we got chating and said he bought the car after seeing how great condition it was in :thumb: and said you have got my other cars coming to you in the future :thumb:

the original owner has got a new toy thats due in soon 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Eurogloss said:


> *Wow Kelly ! That was one mammoth restoration that goes beyond detailing your attention to detail is second to none , this Porsche has got back it's life again !
> 
> I hope you charged the owner accordingly , there was a lot of work with this car .
> 
> I am sure the owner had a grin on his face when he picked up the car !
> 
> Quick question: what type of buffing pad are you using to do the door handles ? :buffer:
> 
> Thanks for sharing .
> 
> Mario*


Thanks , buffing pad cant remember mate

the owner did not pick the car up it was a family member , many of the KDS customers have their cars delievered by transporter so we dont get to meet the onwer .



liam99 said:


> Amazing work, The attention to detail is unreal.


Thanks



Tom_watts said:


> One of my all time favourite cars.The write up and attention to detail is first class.
> 
> A true credit to what you do.


Thanks



Andrew125 said:


> In a word.
> 
> Breathtaking.


thanks



The Cueball said:


> amazing job, car saved once again... lovely :argie:
> 
> :thumb:


Like saving cars 



tonyy said:


> Stunning work:thumb:


Thanks



shuggett said:


> Simply amazing as ever Kelly


Thanks steve i know you like a 911 :thumb:



GlynRS2 said:


> An amazing amount of work with real attention to detail. Superb stuff and a stunning finish


Thanks



-Mat- said:


> Cracking work there fella.


thanks



Leo19 said:


> Holy crap that's just epic! Amazing work and THE best thread I've read to date :thumb:


Glad you liked it

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## paranoid73

Superb :thumb:


----------



## jonjay

Got to be one of the most amazing details I ever seen. Amazing.


----------



## Jesse74

Amazing is an understatement  Nice work Kelly and crew, that's one hell of a restoration there! 

- Jesse


----------



## Foxx

Well, just wow. What an incredible piece of work, and what a beautiful result. I am flabbergasted by the amount of work that went into that - truly incredible. Outstanding.


----------



## AaronGTi

When's the next resto write up from KDS?


----------



## Huw

Absolutely stunning work. You have raised the bar again. I haven't been able to read any of your details as the old computer would crash whilst downloading them, glad I bought a new laptop today.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

20vKarlos said:


> brilliant thread!!!
> 
> i should have stayed longer last weekend!!!! i missed quite a bit, by the looks of the photos. me and my son left early as we were heading to Brands Hatch for BTCC!
> 
> brilliant work kelly





SteveTDCi said:


> Proof that you can polish a turd  stunning work kelly, someone cleary had it in for that driveshaft and looks like they hammered that seal in  I really don't envy you with those studs in the wastgate, I remember my dad having to drill one out of the exhaust to turbo manifold on my fiesta RST with it still in situ, bugger he did swear
> 
> The results look stunning, it looks a completely different colour and the wheels look much better after the refurb and what a difference some black paint makes  I really should get you to quote for recolouring the interior of our TT


Yep the exhaust external waste gate was not nice to do and took a while using slow carefull drilling , so not to damage part.

The driveshafts were shocking too like a lot of work carried out on the car , all done by specailists too :wall:



FabrizioTDI said:


> Amazing job





Black Magic Detail said:


> simply wow





autoperfetta said:


> WOW absolutely stunning





GolfFanBoy said:


> What a transformation, it looked in a bad way at the start but good as new by the end :thumb: It's nice to see the restoration work on the mechanical side as much as the paint correction.


Thanks , we do carryout alot of this sort of work on many cars not just the detailing :thumb:



rob750 said:


> I am speechless . Fantastic job and I dont even like 911s





ads2k said:


> Wow....
> 
> What a superb overhaul :thumb:, amazing work and really nice to see all aspects of what you do Kelly down there @ KDS.
> 
> Thanks for sharing .





jspeed2 said:


> One of the best write ups I have ever seen many thanks for your hard work you have excellent attention to detail and work ethic :thumb:





Matt. said:


> Wow...
> 
> What a thread...
> 
> What a car...
> 
> What an exhaust...
> 
> Why did you hand the compresser over to the customer to get a replacement? Do you not source parts for the customer?


The compressor was handed to customer as he requested to do so , he found a "specialist"  that could rebuild his old compressor much cheaper than buying new one , it was planned to return at a later date for us to re-fit , but in the mean time the car was sold on .

Thanks again guys for the great comments

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Superspec

Absolutely stunning mate. 

The level of detail you have gone into is simply mind blowing. 

I particularly loved the interior restoration. I guess the leathers were recoloured? I'm amazed by the difference it makes.

I always love reading your write ups


----------



## strongman

Lovely work on it
All the best
SM


----------



## TopSport+

WoW:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-PJB- said:


> This story made me think of this thread, and my initial reaction to it... surely this would be another contender for the KDS works! :thumb:  Plus, according to the estimates, there's £120k more for this car in top nick. Nudge, wink...
> 
> http://www.prestigedealers.co.uk/ne...rtin-db5-could-fetch-200k?utm_source=outbrain


Well , you must be spying on me.

one of the avenues that KDS is heading along with other outside sources is actually that.

restoration of cars that need restoring to former glory, the idea will be in vehicle sourcing for clients needs to restore or even colour change rare cars to their specs, or source to order vehicles to order.

we do this right now , but its the customers who are finding the cars (knowing what we can do) and then shipping them to KDS and a few talks with these customers are that they would rather just give the brief to KDS and let us do all the rest start to finish.

now stop spying on me 

kelly

its


----------



## McClane

No spying, honest! Clearly just a natural avenue for your skills, especially if there is market there. £120k more for a fully restored minter suggests there is :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-PJB- said:


> No spying, honest! Clearly just a natural avenue for your skills, especially if there is market there. £120k more for a fully restored minter suggests there is :thumb:


Looking into another unit this year :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## igor0924

All i can say is WOW :doublesho
Absolutely stunning work, Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB

Cracking work, that's just amazing:thumb:


----------



## Pedro92

Just........INCREDIBLE !!! Stunning ! Britishs do it better !! (detailling, of course....:thumb: )


----------



## Jack

Absolutely amazing work, your attention to detail is second to none. Your posts give me inspiration for my own car which I am in the middle of stripping and restoring, learning as I go


----------



## kings..

simply outstanding.... I take my hat off to you guys! that is a whole new level of detailing/refurbishment and a true testament to your commitment to perfection.

Well done.


----------



## DannyMair

Wow wow wow


----------



## Buddrow

Now thats what I call detail, great work.


----------



## father ted

I spent an hour going thro this admiring every detail ,wow fantastic work ,it just doesn't look the same car,a lot of work went into this and it shows couldn't possible say one thing was better than another as everything about this detail is fantastic


----------



## Guest

Great work by KDS!!! 

I own a 1988 Marine Blue/Linen 930 turbo and it looks nearly identical to your 'before' pictures, even has the same wear marks in the same positions!!! I love the car to bits but fear I would have to invest a shed load of cash to restore it to its former glory!!

It's nice to see that someone has though!!


----------

